# Has anyone heard of United Healthcare Systems



## lupotranscribes (Apr 15, 2009)

Hello, 

I am a CPC-A and currently medical transcription is my job.  I keep seeing an add for United HealthCare Systems entry level medical assistant, coding and billing, etc.  This is a remote position and they will train you.  I was just wondering if anyone knows anything about this company and if they are legit?  

thanks and have a great day, 

Teri Lupo, CPC-A
scentsy.com/terilupo


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes they are legit. My company does work for them on a regular basis. Another of my friends works on-site for them in a management position at their Arizona location.

Good Luck.


----------



## mad_one80 (Apr 15, 2009)

yea...they are legit....really big in CA but i've only recently seen them hiring for on-site, not remote....but if you land a job with them(remote or not) then good for you...good luck!


----------



## lupotranscribes (Apr 21, 2009)

*Thanks*

They have been posting jobs in the Boise Id sites, but you never know about online things, at least with transcription.  Thanks and maybe I will apply and hear something. 

Thanks again, 

Teri Lupo, CPC-A
scentsy.com/terilupo


----------

